# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  FELICIDADES

## Xavi-Z

Quiero aprovechar este post para felicitar el cumpleaños a Xavi-Z ... :D 

Sí, asi es, ¡me autofelicito en mi 29 cumpleaños!. Es una ocasión muy especial ya que hoy termina el plazo de votación del festival y se que como no estén los votos del jurado terminados no cumpliré los 30 por lo que tendré que celebrar este cumpleaños como si fuese el último (lo cual es, desgraciadamente, bastante probable).

Pues nada, lo dicho: ¡Muchas Felicidades!

PD: Esta noche cuando me canten lo de ".... y que cumplas muchos maaaasss..." fijo que lloro.... pero no por la emoción... sino por el miedo.
 :Lol:    :(   :Lol:   :(   :Lol:   :(   :Lol: 


Mi mujer llorando en mi tumba y pensando: "Si ya te decía yo que esto de la magia era peligroso"

----------


## mariio

felicidadeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees

----------


## ExTrEm0

Felicidades tío, joder, ¿29? Si parezco yo mayor que tú tío xD qué pasada. Venga, a cuidarse!!

----------


## Vangrant

Tienes q cambiar esa foto Xavi, que parece que tienes 19 y no 29!
Felicidades neng.

----------


## yiye_05

¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!


Joer tio! tantos?? pero si parece k tienes 20!!! Weno a seguir "magieando" Y QUE CUUUUMPLAS MUUUUUCHOS MENOOOOS
 :Lol:  

Un saludo yiye

----------


## Xavi-Z

Gracias por las felicitaciones. Se que me conservo muy bien... y eso que me he entregado a una vida lujuriosa y pecaminosa llena de excesos.

Es lo que tiene el pecado.  :Lol:

----------


## DaniOrama

A mi me lo vas a decir... es k el pecado es lo k tiene...

Felicidades y si necesitas asilo político en Berlín se te puede acoger :D Eso sí, siempre k no te asuste k la persona más normal k te puedas encontrar por mi barrio te haga pensar k Marilin Manson sea un genio de la etiqueta y el protocolo... :P

----------


## juanete

Muchas pero muchas felicidades....Se vienen los treinnntassssss

----------


## Goreneko

felicidades Xavi-Z
por cierto, te paso la factura de las garrafas de formol eeeh (entre tu y la reina madre me voy a volver rico ^^)

(e bromita, a conservarse :P)

----------


## Dow

FELIIIIZ FELIZ EN TU DÍAAAAAAA, "AMIMAGUITO" QUE INGNOTO TE BENDIGAAAA, QUE REINE LA PAZ EN TU VIDAAAA, Y QUE CUUUMPLAS MUUUCHOS MÁAAAAS...


pero pero, 29? no me lo creo, si parece que tienes 40 o así jiji

----------


## Dramagic

Feliz Cumpleaños, Xavi.

----------


## ign

Felicidades, que tengas un día maravilloso y mágico, y que cumplas 29... ...décadas más  :D .



P.D. Se me ocurre realizar un post con los cumpleaños de todos, es lo que tiene estar a estas horas de un sábado aburrido en casa, que piensas cualquier cosa.

----------


## Platiquini

Feliz cumpleaños.

----------


## halexx

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS



QUE PASES UN BUEN DIA  :D  :D  :D 
*

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Feliz Cumpleaños Xavi! Espero que este lleno de magia.  :Smile1:

----------


## vsalberto

Feliz cumpleaños comn retraso!!

¿No querrás contratar un mago para la fiesta no?  :P 

A pasarlo bien!!

----------


## Patito

Ji, ji, ji! Ya te queda un añito para los 30!!!!!

Felicidades! Espero que te hayan hecho muchos regalos y que te lo hayas pasado de miedo!

Como decía un amigo mío (de 40 años): encima que eres un año más viejo, la gente se alegra y me felicita!

Un abrazo!!

----------

